# Southeast Ohio Big Bass Caught Today!!!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

These were all caught today/Sunday afternoon. All were caught in a Perry County lake on a JignPig. Water temps were in the upper 40s.

- Mine weighed 6.8-pounds. She was caught on a point near deep water.
- The other big one weighed 7-pounds. She was caught near a weedline.
- My brother-in-law (bassbum) caught the other nice 2.2-pounder right before dark.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day. Hopefully next weekend I will have mine. Nice HAWGS you got today.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

NICE. That's a good way to get started on your 5 bass over 5lb goal!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job, im jealous!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW! Good job. I too, am jealous


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice fish there guys!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

great catch, fun day on the water.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry guys new to attaching photos, i meant to say great catch on your lm and here was one i landed saturday on a small pond. didn't get to weigh it but enjoyed the fight anyway. caught on 4" yum dinger.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats nice hogs.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

BUMP!

Sorry, had to do it. These toads are ridiculous.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That is just straight out amazing. What a day! Congrats on the pigs


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Those bigger ones are much harder to come by than most folks realize.
Thanks...


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

great hogs. Congrats!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Jeff, 

Im friends with your boy Mike, he told me about these bass the other night on the phone, after seeing the pics I tried calling you, didnt leave a message but you prob saw the missed call. Anyway congrats.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

medicsnoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Im friends with your boy Mike, he told me about these bass the other night on the phone, after seeing the pics I tried calling you, didnt leave a message but you prob saw the missed call. Anyway congrats.


Thanks,
My son Mike caught one like these when he was 16 years old. It's Saturday morning. I'm gonna try to hit a few lakes today. Thanks again. Those are tough to find... let alone get to the boat.


----------



## Bassbum (Mar 2, 2009)

nice hog!!!! I was the who netted it . that make`s it mine!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Freakin' TOADS! Awesome job.


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

awesome fish


----------

